# AMF SHELBY RENEGADE found today



## Mungthetard (Sep 9, 2013)

Found this bike after its been hanging in a garage for 30+ years dont know much about these 
View attachment 112958View attachment 112959View attachment 112960View attachment 112961View attachment 112962


----------



## Don B. (Jul 28, 2016)

*What's up everyone. I got a couple*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2016)

Don B. said:


> *What's up everyone. I got a couple*




Pics? The attachments in this post are too old to work.


----------



## Don B. (Jul 29, 2016)

V/n L028928





Sent from my NS-P16AT785HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Don B. (Jul 29, 2016)

I also got this bad boy.  Or girl in this case





Working on a house. Home owners told me to throw it in my roll-off and haul them away.
As far as I can tell. The vin is 98fh


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Are those Troll grips on the AMF?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Those are fairly common bikes, but I can't say I've seen one in that color. Or with those grips, they look like they're stock. The seat is not original. The original seat would have been a basic black or white Persons banana seat with a standard chrome sissy bar. It's from about 1964-1968.

AMF bikes are cool, but I hate working on them. Once you take them apart, they don't go back together again!


----------



## Don B. (Aug 13, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Are those Troll grips on the AMF?



Yeah.


Sent from my NS-P16AT785HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Don B. (Aug 13, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Are those Troll grips on the AMF?







Sent from my NS-P16AT785HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Don B. (Aug 13, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Those are fairly common bikes, but I can't say I've seen one in that color. Or with those grips, they look like they're stock. The seat is not original. The original seat would have been a basic black or white Persons banana seat with a standard chrome sissy bar. It's from about 1964-1968.
> 
> AMF bikes are cool, but I hate working on them. Once you take them apart, they don't go back together again!



The blue. Rides smooth. The green needs tires. And it will ride

Sent from my NS-P16AT785HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Don B. (Aug 13, 2016)

There !looking for a good home

Sent from my NS-P16AT785HD using Tapatalk


----------

